
Show HN: Aperio Fuzzer – A mutational fuzzer for testing web APIs - maxrmk
https://aperiosecurity.com/blog/meet-aperio/
======
maxrmk
Hey HN! Long time lurker here.

Aperio is a black-box mutational fuzzer for finding vulnerabilities in web
applications. You feed it network captures of normal usage, and it tries to
break your app.

The core of the fuzzer is a genetic algorithm for finding new behaviors
(inspired by AFL). It takes a new approach to fuzzing by building sequences of
requests, instead of just fuzzing the inputs to single requests in isolation.

I'm super stoked about the project (and just fuzzing in general) so feel free
to drop a comment here if you have any questions!

